# I like UFO's



## unchained (Oct 1, 2016)

On about ten occasions in my life, I have seen strange things in the sky.  On three of those occasions, there is no doubt in my mind that what i was looking at were real UFO's.  Most likely from some other planet.  It's too bad that most humans are too stupid for them to want to have anything to do with us.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

unchained said:


> On about ten occasions in my life, I have seen strange things in the sky.  On three of those occasions, there is no doubt in my mind that what i was looking at were real UFO's.  Most likely from some other planet.  It's too bad that most humans are too stupid for them to want to have anything to do with us.


 Star Fleet Command does not allow interaction that will alter societies...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## williepete (Oct 1, 2016)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2016)

unchained said:


> On about ten occasions in my life, I have seen strange things in the sky.  On three of those occasions, there is no doubt in my mind that what i was looking at were real UFO's.  Most likely from some other planet.  It's too bad that most humans are too stupid for them to want to have anything to do with us.




What you talking about,... nothing to do with us?  Moonglow posts with us here all the time!


----------



## unchained (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> unchained said:
> 
> 
> > On about ten occasions in my life, I have seen strange things in the sky.  On three of those occasions, there is no doubt in my mind that what i was looking at were real UFO's.  Most likely from some other planet.  It's too bad that most humans are too stupid for them to want to have anything to do with us.
> ...


 
  That politically correct humancentric bullshit sifi show is probably why they continue to want to have nothing to do with us.


----------



## unchained (Oct 1, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


>


  Star Trek is a load of politically correct dog shit.  No doubt it acts like extraterrestrial repellent.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2016)

unchained said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > unchained said:
> ...




i posted on a different thread about ufo's I saw as a small kid.  i do believe there is something out there other than "us"  but don't have a clue to their motives though.  I doubt our sarcasm repels them from landing,  maybe they just don't like curry?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 1, 2016)

unchained said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that will teach you to bad mouth the Trek......


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 2, 2016)

UFO anductions are real.  Also, UFO aliens / demons can program your mind.


----------

